# Help identifying Arabian mare *AHA datasource*



## KlassieKeepsake (Aug 2, 2011)

Posted this on BYC and the Arabian breeders website as well, but you know it can't hurt to post in one more place... 


I got a wonderful Arabian mare in December 2010, and have been trying to identify her since then. I traced her owners back to a woman named Kim [who, was not an owner, but someone who helped the owner sell my mare.] Kim did not remember helping sell my mare [I guess she's done a lot of that stuff.] Anyway, she has been at a "rescue" type place since '04, she's guessed to be 14-22.. Her exact age is not known... I was told she is DEFINITELY registered, and DEFINITELY purebred. I was also told her sire is Darq but I'm unsure of that being true [seeing as the woman who i got her from had 40 horses and probably could not keep them all straight.] I think she was trained for Hack, at least that is what the old owner says.

Her leg markings go as the following: Front Right partially colored, Back Right White, Front Left partially colored, Back Left dark. She also has a star and a snip.

We call her "Sugar" but i do not think that has anything to do with her registered name.


Thank you all
[The leg markings in the pics are all approximate]


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you been on AHA's datasource? A friend of mine was able to track down her rescue that way, although we had a better idea of his age (21-24 at the time) and we knew his previous owner's name.

Contact them about blood-typing or DNA, especially if you know the sire and dam


----------



## mydakota (Aug 3, 2011)

If her sire is Darq+ it would be a good thing. I don't know if you know much about Arabs, but he was a first class show horse.  Legion of Merit, even.


----------



## KlassieKeepsake (Aug 3, 2011)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Have you been on AHA's datasource? A friend of mine was able to track down her rescue that way, although we had a better idea of his age (21-24 at the time) and we knew his previous owner's name.
> 
> Contact them about blood-typing or DNA, especially if you know the sire and dam


I have - I had absolutely no luck... I asked about doing a DNA comparison to Darq but his DNA is not on record.. But how would you go about the blood-typing?I'm hardly even sure of what it does..LOL.

Oh, and i have no clue of the dam.


ETA: I contacted them about bloodtyping, stay tuned!


----------

